# 1917 Harley Elgi-Davi-Monarkson...Cheap



## Bikermaniac (May 23, 2017)

Oh my good!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361988439000


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2017)

100% OG right down to the Harley green


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2017)

My eyes just bled a little.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2017)

...and it sold? One of the crappiest repo chain rings I've ever seen and nothing HD on that bike. ...a fool and his money


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2017)

WOW! This is so sad. On many different levels.


----------



## mike j (May 24, 2017)

I don't think that seat post bolt is correct.


----------



## stoney (May 24, 2017)

mike j said:


> I don't think that seat post bolt is correct.




Chances are the air in the tires isn't correct either


----------



## XBPete (May 24, 2017)

That mess hurts my brain.....


----------



## hoofhearted (May 24, 2017)

*
Being an Earthling blessed with a dirty mind ......
tempered with an ''In God We Trust'' belief .. AND
the ability to harness the energy in my own OCD ...
I subjected the backwards-placed ''H-D'' chainring
to a much-needed ''tooth-count''.

The chainring itself is made from 1/8-inch stock ...
whereas the factory-made units are a full 3/16-inch
thick.

But the teeth ... 25 little pokers on this specimen ...
may make more than a few of you slaphappy and
in need of a nap.
*
....... patric



*

 

Granola Firewhistle is best remembered as the person 
credited with the standardization of the teen's-era, Amer-
ican bicycle chainring design.  Standard tooth count of 
the day was set in stone at 26-Teeth.

However, more teeth or less teeth may be found on rings of bicycles ... noting the 
tooth-count will always be shown to be in even numbers ... even those rolling out 
from the same factory.
*
post-mortem foto of Granola Firewhistle, above.


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Being an Earthling blessed with a dirty mind ......
> tempered with an ''In God We Trust'' belief .. AND
> the ability to harness the energy in my own OCD ...
> I subjected the backwards-placed ''H-D'' chainring
> ...



I edited your Quote...
Please tell us eager students why the front ring is "Even" numbered??
I have and ride 3 sizes: 22, 24, and 26 tooth 1" chain


----------



## zephyrblau (May 25, 2017)

"A real conversation piece at our local shows". 
yeah. 
sure.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 25, 2017)

@hoofhearted  ,  doood I gotz a 25 tooth skippy OG factory ring, not H-D but is two five teeef, TOC. 
Give to us the Even Steven schoolin' please.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> "A real conversation piece at our local shows".
> yeah.
> sure.



Yeah...trying to figure out what the Hell it is


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 25, 2017)

It looks like a Elgin Oriole frame and tank. After market "Monark" springer fork, 26" after market tires and rims - one size smaller - (the gap between the tires and fenders is too big), repop cross-brace handle bars, modern grips, modern stem, wald pedals, Schwinn drop stand, TOC Columbia lamp, newer Brooks seat, HD repop chain ring (with spikes instead of teeth) and brass oiler pump...what a mess.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I edited your Quote...
> Please tell us eager students why the front ring is "Even" numbered??
> I have and ride 3 sizes: 22, 24, and 26 tooth 1" chain





*Not sure why ... but sometime in the day
of early hobbing ... a young and inexperi-
enced hobbit may have gotten confused
and was more than happy to be limited
to ''even-only'' teeth.

When sprockets were used only in conjunc-
tion with helping a Knight fit into his / her
shining armour ... the odd-numbered ring 
was in vogue ... 

Out of pure decency,  this writer is compelled 
to admit that King Arthur is thought to have
invented a 21-hour day ... and is also given
credit for the invention of odd-numbered teeth
occasionally found in chainrings.  

One of the saddest days occurred on our Planet,
when it was noted that Skippy lost a bunch o' 
money on a child's vehicle the company produced.

Little is known what ''sunk the ship'' ... was it the 
25-tooth ring fitted to the crank ... or was it the 21-
hour clock, fitted into the dash ?

All ended well for the company ... it dumped the 
idea of producing small 'tho quaint vehicles for
children ... and produced a product that could be
enjoyed by Earth-Dwellers of all sizes and ages ....
Peanut Butter.





 *


----------

